# Small game points



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wondering what kind of tip you use for small game? I am thinking about taking a groundhog behind the house and dont want him runing away with my arrow.Any suggestions, 
Thanks Ty


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's what an s.g.h. did this evening. All the damage is shown on the other side of the rabbit, but way too distastefull to show.ukey:


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

They look pretty neet what is the price range 4 them? Also how do u like your fobs, been thinking about trying them. 
thanks for the help, Ty


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

They are pricey at about $21 for a 3-pack but worth it IMO. Nothing puts small game down faster.
As for the fobs, greatest thing in archery since the bow!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

The G5's are too expensive for me so I just stick with Judo points. Haven't broken one yet. They're great.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

G5 or a broadhead will work wonders on a ghog... :wink: :thumb:

Judo's will as well... :wink: 

I use my broadheads.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I use .357 or .38 casen they work well.:wink:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Interesting I'll have to look in to those:spy:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Old casing blunts for rabbit or smaller (to the head and front of the chest), and broadhead to the head for groundhog and bigger.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. I think im going with the g5s or the judo points ill keep u informed if i get him.
Thanks for all the help ,Ty


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I really like rubber blunts, not the kind that just go on the end or your arrow but the kind that screw into your insert:thumb:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

pritty much anything but a feild tip.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Me and huttoncreek_10x we put washers on the end of our arrows tried to shoot birds with it no luck tho but it was pretty sweet watching those things fly they would easily knock out a rabbit (shooting 60 pounds)


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

judo tips do this:crutch:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

i bought the Muzzy SG heads, they have the trocar tip with the springs of a judo point behind them, they are pretty nice but i am also looking at trying the G5's. they are just nasty looking!:darkbeer:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*?cheap *

i just screw washers or wingnuts onder a fied piont.....i know its cheap but it knocks down rabbits on the spot...ive even got a kangaroo with one:wink:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

sonic 100 gr broad head


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> pritty much anything but a feild tip.


i take that bak yesterday i used field tips for the first time. got 2 gophers


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

i actually dint like the judo screw in points because i always carry one with me when hunting just for those pesky squirlles, but when i shoot one they just fall off the tree to the ground and lay there for a minute or 2 and then get up and hobble away. so i just started keeping a dull Montec for the squirlles and a judo point for the birds.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

bb's/pellets :tounge:


----------



## SturgellatOSU (Oct 2, 2007)

Judo point or the cheap walmart expandables. I damn near cut a squirrel in half with one of the cheap broadheads.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

100 grain Judo Points or field points with game 'stopper' spurs behind the points.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Judo's do really well that is what i shoot


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

Judos and they sell specially made points for small game


----------



## minishooter (Apr 4, 2008)

do judos work well on geese, that's what I'm told


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

125 grain Judos


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Paul Morris said:


> 125 grain Judos


yep! 125 grain Judos. I took 23 grouse and a bobcat with them this past year


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Evinrude said:


> judo tips do this:crutch:


how many pounds you shooting cause my judo went straight through a gopher at foutry yards and it didnt just wound him it killed him instantly


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

*Judo*

Judos all the way, they fly straight and are deadly!


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

anything that can penetratre without losing an arrow


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

jsbullseye said:


> anything that can penetratre without losing an arrow


ay thats very true


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i shoot 70# @ 29''


----------

